# Horror movies a sin?



## Kevin001

Is watching horror movies a sin? I tend to watch a lot of scary/horror movies and I'm just wondering if this is wrong in the eyes of God. I just watch it as entertainment. Any opinions?


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_I don't think that's a sin. I've never seen any verse saying it's forbidden to watch horror movies. Besides, it makes no sense._


----------



## Stactix

While not much a follower of god. I wouldn't say it is, what aspect of horror movies would you consider a sin? 


The gore?, the frights? murder/violence? 


The above is seen in all sorts of entertainment like games, videos & books in multiple genres.


----------



## Kevin001

Stactix said:


> While not much a follower of god. I wouldn't say it is, what aspect of horror movies would you consider a sin?
> 
> The gore?, the frights? murder/violence?
> 
> The above is seen in all sorts of entertainment like games, videos & books in multiple genres.


Idk....it just seems like I shouldn't be watching "evil" stuff. I know its just entertainment but it still has demonic aspects, just kind of confused.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_If you're not sure, you could look up scripture in the bible or on the internet to see if it's a sin._


----------



## Cashel

I know there are certain evangelical groups here in the States who aren't allowed to watch or read anything having to do with magic. Their kids can't even watch Harry Potter.


----------



## Farideh

My favorite movie is The Amityville Horror. That movie scared me too much I couldn't sleep for a week. That's why it's my favorite horror movie. I've heard it's sinful, but I mean come on. So is shoving 50 donuts down your throat and gay marriage. These rules are unfair and as a Christian, I get frustrated with trying to be careful of every single thing I do. I'm aware I make mistakes. We all do, but some of these rules are something I don't perceive as shameful.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Farideh said:


> My favorite movie is The Amityville Horror. That movie scared me too much I couldn't sleep for a week. That's why it's my favorite horror movie. I've heard it's sinful, but I mean come on. So is shoving 50 donuts down your throat and gay marriage. These rules are unfair and as a Christian, I get frustrated with trying to be careful of every single thing I do. I'm aware I make mistakes. We all do, but some of these rules are something I don't perceive as shameful.


_We all make mistakes, no one is perfect. Our human nature makes it impossible to obey the Law completely, but we should do our best not to get indulged in too much sin. Jesus fulfilled the Law for everyone anyway._


----------



## Kevin001

Apoc Revolution said:


> _If you're not sure, you could look up scripture in the bible or on the internet to see if it's a sin._


I've tried to find some and google my question.....Some yeah some nay.....I guess it all comes down to how you personally feel about the situation.


----------



## Brawk Shady

I don't think it's a sin, as long as you don't enjoy it because of the aspect of brutally harming someone, and etc.


----------



## black eye

it depends what it is in horror movies that you find so attractive/interesting.

if for example seeing others gets hurt is fun for you, i'd say yes it's a sin.
watching a lot of movies and spending a lot of time on ourselves is a sin anyhow.

god wants us to work for a better world.


----------



## shyguy07

I don't know if they're a sin, but I don't like to watch them anyhow. They have crept me out so much I have no interest.

And I don't watch a lot of movies in general, but I do watch a few each year.


----------



## mattmc

My family once tricked me into seeing 8 Mile in theater because I thought that as a Christian I shouldn't be watching it. So I know the feeling.

My youth pastor might say something about "good, better, and best". Like, it's good to try and avoid movies with content or subject matter you aren't comfortable with or think is bad for you. It's better to only watch movies that would be uplifting. It's best to spend your time on something productive.

Sin is a pretty extreme word in this context IMO but at the end of the day it's about your perspective. As a fan of horror, I might be tempted to argue it's merits, yet what matters is how it affects you.


----------



## tidbit

I'm not religious, or anything. But how could horror movies be a sin exactly? It's fiction and not really happening, so I don't see how a sin could be committed.


----------



## black eye

tidbit said:


> I'm not religious, or anything. But how could horror movies be a sin exactly? It's fiction and not really happening, so I don't see how a sin could be committed.


well, one of the things jesus has said,
is that if you enjoy the thought of committing adultery,
it's as if you have already committed adultery...

i think that's true, 
because if i'd be enjoying even the thought of other women,
it's as if i'm not being faithful to my girlfriend (in my opinion)

the same is true with enjoying humor that is *too* sarcastic or enjoying people get hurt on tv.
it's not because it's not happening in real life... that what is happening in your mind/heart is not real.


----------



## Ruch247

Well think of it this way.

You had a LONG day dealing with annoying people,

you came home you feel stressed, yata yata yata.

For a fleeting moment, don't you just... forgot every bad experience you had on that day?

Cause if watching horror movies makes you smile, laugh, and feel like a child 

and not giving a hoot the world says.

Who are WE, much more GOD, stand you in the way of you trying to make yourself feel better?

God says not to live in sin, but how are we suppose to do that when we're unhappy?

Much more people take advantage of that weakness?

I way I see and feel about things...... 

When "people" see another person genuinely happy, it pisses them off.

Mostly because of their visible jealousy saying,

"Why is he so fracking happy? Why can't I be like that? I deserve that happiness! MINE!
IT SHOULD'VE BEEN MINE! I don't care what I'll do to get it but if it will wipe that pathetic 
smirk on his face then, his 'happiness' would be MY 'happiness'. That arse will be bowing
down to me by the end of the day."

Yes, may watching horror movies may be a sin. 

But the theme is just one aspect in the world we live in right?

That just means one more thing for us to learn.

Committing a sin is a sin, and finger pointing, stoning, is always imminent. Whatever they hope that will make them fracking feel better. 

But the horrid theme is just one aspect in the world we live in right? 

There's nothing wrong being a part of the crowd that points fingers to the "modern tramp", so long as you learn from the mistakes of the crowd, and most of all your mistakes.



A person's worth cannot be measured by the number of mistakes he made.



I mean... His intelligence and stubbornness CAN be measured but, anyway I'll get straight to the point. :rofl



It is measured on how many mistakes he decided to fix for the sake of himself and for the sake of his loved ones.


Preferably for God himself but, that's just my personal preference.


That's my current lifestyle by the way. '__' 








And don't worry, the worth of a person you're observing is seen visibly when he "points the finger, holding your mistakes, flaws against you for their convenience" and everyone else with him. 

And that's just purely annoying for me. -_-



I may be wrong, I may be right, or worse maybe I'm just plain delusional.

But that's why its important to BELIEVE in something in this world DECIDED by you yourself, or else the world will decide for you.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Do you believe that when you stop watching something you love,
it won't be in your heart and mind for the rest of your life?


Oh and hi Kevin, I'm Ruch by the way


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Kevin001, do you get nightmares/have feelings of fear after watching horror movies?


----------



## Ruch247

huh, what I had said might've been an OVERstatement. 0_0


----------



## Kevin001

lilyamongthorns said:


> Kevin001, do you get nightmares/have feelings of fear after watching horror movies?


No, feel excited afterwards. Its a good break from reality, I think its ok. As long as I'm not taking the movies seriously.


----------



## Royals

I would be careful with what/who you look at/listen to. I used to look all sorts of movies, listen to all sorts of music, read all kinds of books, or play all sorts of videogames. In the last few years I became more strict and self disciplined to what I take in. Since everythin has an influence on you. 

Personally we need to remove anything witch is a bad influence on us and wich is not pleasing to the Lord from our lives. Step by step. So I threw away my Stephen King books, my shooter games, my gangstarap CD's and violent and evil movies.

So like Corinthians says: search everything and keep the good.

I don't watch any movie anymore wich is only about violence, murder, occultism, or contains too much cursing. So no gangster movies or horror. Often horror movies influence you more because there's evil spheres attached to any evil thing. Often you seem to remember the most exciting and tensed movies years later. This is that evil bondage wich causes you to be spiritually attached to these movies. So be careful.

I would have these criteria: would God agree with what I see. say do, or listen to? Does it make me feel bad or influence me in a negative way? Does the movie give a good message or not? In what way is the violence used? In a historical way, to tell a moral story, or only to glorify death and murder?


----------



## black eye

Royals said:


> I would have these criteria: would God agree with what I see. say do, or listen to? Does it make me feel bad or influence me in a negative way? Does the movie give a good message or not? In what way is the violence used? In a historical way, to tell a moral story, or only to glorify death and murder?


yeah exactly.
i didnt mean to be finger pointing by expressing my opinion,
but an important factor in spirituality is wanting to know what is true and good, and to live by it.

i'm sinning as well.
and i wish i would live in a more upstanding and truthful way.

an attittude of indifference towards truth and goodness as expressed below isn't really helpful.


> who are WE, much more GOD, stand you in the way of you trying to make yourself feel better?
> 
> God says not to live in sin, but how are we suppose to do that when we're unhappy?
> Yes, may watching horror movies may be a sin.
> 
> But the theme is just one aspect in the world we live in right?


----------



## Ruch247

When I meant "finger pointing" it means that person's words is filled with nonconstructive negative energy.

*sigh*. Once again I'm bewildered.


----------



## wmu'14

I've been watching a lot of horror movies where there's demons and they try to use their belief in Christ to defeat the demon. In some of them it works. Others, not. These are mainstream horror movies. It's part of the genre.
I think a reason I've been watching them is because I like seeing Christ being used to try to defeat something so evil. 

Other horror movies, like the mass killing ones, they may not be the holiest things in the world, but I wouldn't call them a sin unless you picture yourself doing something like that or like seeing people killed. Some people even like the gore. I never found the appeal in gore myself. It doesn't make you any more manly watching them. Maybe these types make you realize how valuable life can be, and how other life can be so evil that you have to turn to God.


----------



## Royals

It's a question wich I also struggle with sometimes. 'Should I be watching this?'. 'Would God agree or be mad?'. But it's always good to examine yourself, your spirit, and become more critical of what you take in and who you listen to. Because like you said, we need to grow in our faith and relationship with God. So this means removing all things from our life wich keep us in bondage to sin or this world. I know it's not easy, it's a process. I only realized since a couple weeks that I should throw away my whole rap CD collection, my violent DVD's and videogames. God works patiently with you when you let Him. Because He needs to make your spirit ready, your mental state, that you be able to distance yourself from these things. But I cannot do this by myself so I asked God to help me. When the Holy Spirit takes over, suddenly you are able to do anything. I realized too many material things keep you in bondage, and attached to this world. So first God made me to throw away some photos, then some books, then movies, then CD's and last videogames. I love it, since throwing away stuff makes you feel so pure and relieved. And He made me realize movies with cursing and too much violence are not good to watch. It's God telling you, you need to build spiritual treasures in heaven and not be tied to material things too much. So just ask God and He will help you!


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

Kevin001 said:


> Is watching horror movies a sin? I tend to watch a lot of scary/horror movies and I'm just wondering if this is wrong in the eyes of God. I just watch it as entertainment. Any opinions?


I wouldn't say watching a horror movie is a sin but watching a lot of horror movies as "entertainment" is almost certainly damaging your spiritual life. These movies are inspired by demons and are not creations of God.

It is a spiritual law that whatever you put your attention on will multiply in you. So if you focus on hell/horror, you will draw nearer to hell. If you focus on God you will draw nearer to heaven. Thats not saying anything about sin, it is simply how it works.

THat is why there is a story about a man who hated God. He walked around cursing God day and night. When he died, he went straight to heaven because he had spent his life focusing on God all the time, albeit unwittingly.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Is watching horror movies a sin? I tend to watch a lot of scary/horror movies and I'm just wondering if this is wrong in the eyes of God. I just watch it as entertainment. Any opinions?


I watched the Exorcist movies - the ones with Stellan Skarsgaard as Lankester Merrin were pretty cool. Made me think about my faith and how important and powerful God really is when we need Him for help!


----------



## hoddesdon

^ Actually, I could not take the Exorcist and left part of the way through.


----------



## hoddesdon

Recipe For Disaster said:


> I wouldn't say watching a horror movie is a sin but watching a lot of horror movies as "entertainment" is almost certainly damaging your spiritual life. These movies are inspired by demons and are not creations of God.
> 
> It is a spiritual law that whatever you put your attention on will multiply in you. So if you focus on hell/horror, you will draw nearer to hell. If you focus on God you will draw nearer to heaven. Thats not saying anything about sin, it is simply how it works.
> 
> THat is why there is a story about a man who hated God. He walked around cursing God day and night. When he died, he went straight to heaven because he had spent his life focusing on God all the time, albeit unwittingly.


Yes, that's right, and much the same could be said about slapstick. You are deriving entertainment from someone else's misfortune.


----------



## Royals

If you start to doubt it's for a reason. Don't do it. The Holy Spirit convicts you. Or just ask God and you will know.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Royals said:


> If you start to doubt it's for a reason. Don't do it. The Holy Spirit convicts you. Or just ask God and you will know.


I was pretty much thinking the same thing. I wonder if the Holy Spirit may be putting this on your heart. Pray about it, take it before the Lord, and He will make it clear. You know what would be a good idea- try fasting from horror movies for a season. See how you feel and if your life is better without it.


----------



## starsfire

I dont really know. my mamaw took my favorite movie when i was little (scream) and told me it was a sin. But i dont think it says anything in the bible about it. I hope its not. Cause sometimes i pray for the characters i like to live. and animals. Even though i know its fake. So it would be pretty bad if it is a sin.


----------



## whocares187

I feel like modern day horror movies are way too graphic. I get really surprised when my buddies talk about how awesome that is, personally I think it's messed up. I miss the 90's style. you see a bit of blood and know how they got killed and that's all that mattered, now they really show every sick detail. I wonder what the kids will be like in 20 years...

anyway to answer your question the only sin is if you take in a lot of pleasure when a hero character dies.


----------



## iminnocentenough

I think god has more important things to worry about than what we watch


----------



## rosecolored




----------



## hypestyle

Kevin001 said:


> Is watching horror movies a sin? I tend to watch a lot of scary/horror movies and I'm just wondering if this is wrong in the eyes of God. I just watch it as entertainment. Any opinions?


popular culture of whatever kind (books, music, TV, film, theater) is only problematic if you allow it to be. I don't remotely relate to every movie out there, especially the 'horror' genre. Of course, when it comes to 'scary movies' are you talking the 1931 Bela Lugosi _Dracula_, or the "_Saw_" series of films? (the latter of which, I've never seen, and have no intention of seeing-- the "torture p*rn" sub-genre is not my thing.)


----------



## gerry7ip

Royals said:


> I would be careful with what/who you look at/listen to. I used to look all sorts of movies, listen to all sorts of music, read all kinds of books, or play all sorts of videogames. In the last few years I became more strict and self disciplined to what I take in. Since everythin has an influence on you.
> 
> Personally we need to remove anything witch is a bad influence on us and wich is not pleasing to the Lord from our lives. Step by step. So I threw away my Stephen King books, my shooter games, my gangstarap CD's and violent and evil movies.
> 
> So like Corinthians says: search everything and keep the good.
> 
> I don't watch any movie anymore wich is only about violence, murder, occultism, or contains too much cursing. So no gangster movies or horror. Often horror movies influence you more because there's evil spheres attached to any evil thing. Often you seem to remember the most exciting and tensed movies years later. This is that evil bondage wich causes you to be spiritually attached to these movies. So be careful.
> 
> I would have these criteria: would God agree with what I see. say do, or listen to? Does it make me feel bad or influence me in a negative way? Does the movie give a good message or not? In what way is the violence used? In a historical way, to tell a moral story, or only to glorify death and murder?


This is how I feel as well.


----------



## Royals

gerry7ip said:


> This is how I feel as well.


Nice!


----------



## ouk

Kevin001 said:


> Is watching horror movies a sin? I tend to watch a lot of scary/horror movies and I'm just wondering if this is wrong in the eyes of God. I just watch it as entertainment. Any opinions?


There's a concept that certain content could possibly condition, desensitize, and open doors or pathways of influence. That is the immediate concern, that one should be aware of the different aspects of consuming media and those possible consequences.

The issue with movies or media is more so them dissected into their parts. Coarse language or joking, gratuitous violence or sex etc.

I am not one to say that one is kept more pure or intelligent by ignoring or avoiding what is out there in the world. From my christian perspective I view sin as an unavoidable condition of life in an imperfect realm. Yet, I can understand what the lack of awareness and self discipline can lead to.

I was a philosophy/religion undergrad. Among my studies I loved to study "alternative" spiritualities, Gnosticism, kabbalah, alchemy, the occult, and stuff of that nature. Is it a sin to know of these things? I wouldn't say so.

From my christian perspective Christ is God come to us. Christ went out of his way, in his ministry, to meet people where they were. He spoke their philosophical and sociopolitical languages and sought to empathize with people, not by talking at them but by talking with them with a level of awareness of their perspective. I see this as an integral example of christian love.

That was part of my motivation in learning all I can learn about every type of spirituality and aspect of spirituality there is. Not just that but then how to be able to discuss it (that is way more difficult than just knowing the stuff)

So, to get back to your question. I have seen my fair share of horror movies. I think it takes a certain level of appreciation and awareness to have a decent mind about how to think about what it is that you are seeing. Just because something can be considered sinful does not mean it should be pushed under the rug, rather, it takes a responsible and self disciplined heart and mind to be able to pick it up, look at it, know what it is, and be able to talk about it without it influencing them to a negative point. I feel that totally ignoring aspects of culture conditions is in a very similar way that watching horror may condition us because instead of being able to be knowledgeable and wise about a subject the only way to talk about it would be from a very limited awareness or understanding. That lack of knowledge and awareness could be just as dangerous and threatening to us and to our relationships with others.


----------



## Kevin001

Thanks, great answer. ^^^


----------



## CWe

Never thought about it before. Maybe?


----------



## Royals

Buckyx said:


> damn that has to be a bad god if it prohibits watching horror movies lol
> find a better god


God only wants the best for us


----------



## VeMuñeca

Hello! I consider myself religious and I still watch horror movies. A lot these movies contain a ton of violence and sex, and I still watch them. Sometimes the violence is gratuitous, but if the script and plot are enjoyable then I watch.


----------



## Royals

Let's put it simple: sinners do what they want, believers do what God wants.


----------



## ouk

Royals said:


> Let's put it simple: sinners do what they want, believers do what God wants.


If we say we have no sin we deceive ourselves and the truth is not in us.

Believers don't do what God wants. We are in a constant cycle of sin, repentance, forgiveness, and grace.


----------



## Royals

Do you seriously believe you cannot live without sin and be perfect like Jesus told us? Right now I don't live in sin. Christians do not live in sin any longer. There has to be a change of heart or else you are still a sinner. Sinning everyday and being a Christian is not possible. But yes you have to repent as a believer everyday just in case you done something wrong. God hates sin. So either live a righteous, holy life wanting to follow God, or that of a selfish sinner who loves, and follows the world and seesno reason for repentance.

"Go and sin no more"
"Sin leads to death"
"If we deliberately keep on sinning after we have received the knowledge of the truth, no sacrifice for sins is left"
"God demonstrated His love for us, while we were yet sinners He died for us"
"He who sins is of the devil"


----------



## CopadoMexicano

sin? no. filthy? yes. :um


----------



## Depressed94

Nope along as you accept God's love, horror movies are not a sin


----------



## Kevin001

xXStateofBeingXx said:


> Watching horror movies is a sin because horror movies are meant to instill fear in people. In 2 Tim 1:7 (For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.), your being afraid of something that you shouldn't fear. Another verse is in 1Thess. 5:22(Abstain from all appearance of evil), horror movies are full of demonic things..such as, ghosts, demons, evil, etc. One more verse I going to use is in Ephesians4:27 (Neither give place to the devil), watching these scary movies is allowing doors to be opened to demons, allowing fear to enter you. I remember when I was a younger I used to watch scary movies like Halloween, Nightmare on elm street, Friday the 13th, etc. I was scared getting up at night to go to the bathroom, afraid at night when alone thinking Michael Myers were right at my door, even had nightmares of them coming after me. Insidious was scary for me because the woman in the pictures were getting closer to the boy, that was on my mind for awhile. But really I stopped watching scary movies like awhile ago. I don't think God would want you watching scary movies even if your not afraid of it, scary movies are demonic.


Great statement, thanks.


----------



## VIncymon

I personally disagree with the crowd that preaches : the music industry, hollywood movies, mainstream books and everything secular is evil and therefore you must alienate yourself from all forms of pop culture, to stay true to Jesus.

Of course this is paraphrased....so don't bite my head off.

I believe that kind of thinking is akin to an ostrich burying its head in the sand. How can you hope to evangelize if you cannot even relate to the people around you ?

I know a girl who says the first time she saw a Michael Jackson music video was when the news came out that he had died ?
I disagree with raising children like that. All that does is 
a) drive people into atheism
OR
b) make them sound like ignorant bigots when interacting with the secular world.


----------



## P1e2

Horror movies are just not very good and very unappealing.


----------



## Andres124

I would stay away from Horror movies. By you watching a Horror movie, you could be scared and at that moment you will have a spirit of fear. I would stay away from TV, there is so much filth on there, blasphemies, profanity, sex, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75

Andres124 said:


> I would stay away from Horror movies. By you watching a Horror movie, you could be scared and at that moment you will have a spirit of fear. I would stay away from TV, there is so much filth on there, blasphemies, profanity, sex, etc.


Watching the Exorcist at 6 years old - not a good idea. I saw it when it aired on CBS (1981). I had a babysitter watch it. She should have been fired.

For about three years, I had nightmares about "The Exorcist Girl" underneath my bed, popping her head up at the foot of my bed, turning her head around and puking on me.

It took another three years for someone to tell me it was robotics.

Now, I see it as a "defeat the demon" and learn from it.


----------



## Perspicacious

Kevin001 said:


> Idk....it just seems like I shouldn't be watching *"evil" stuff.* I know its just entertainment but it still has demonic aspects, just kind of confused.


It depends on your intention, aim and purpose of interaction with the subject. If your intention was purely for entertainment, then there's nothing wrong about what you're doing. At least that's what I was taught, and I personally find it logical.


----------



## lonerroom

Kevin001 said:


> Is watching horror movies a sin? I tend to watch a lot of scary/horror movies and I'm just wondering if this is wrong in the eyes of God. I just watch it as entertainment. Any opinions?


I don't think so, especially since no one really gets in hurt in the movies, its only acting and make up. I would say thousands of years ago, when people watched and cheered at real people being killed in arenas, that is a sin because they were watching real people die for real, and they cheered and laughed. Same with how they used to burn people at the stake and hang people in public while the people cheered. That too is wrong. But watching a horror movie that has no one truly die is not a sin. Its only a movie. No one is getting hurt at all.


----------



## Andres124

millenniumman75 said:


> Watching the Exorcist at 6 years old - not a good idea. I saw it when it aired on CBS (1981). I had a babysitter watch it. She should have been fired.
> 
> For about three years, I had nightmares about "The Exorcist Girl" underneath my bed, popping her head up at the foot of my bed, turning her head around and puking on me.
> 
> It took another three years for someone to tell me it was robotics.
> 
> Now, I see it as a "defeat the demon" and learn from it.


Wow, that must have been really scary. I remember watching scary movies when I was younger, it was not good. Good thing that spirit of fear fled, when you found out it was a robot.


----------



## millenniumman75

Andres124 said:


> Wow, that must have been really scary. I remember watching scary movies when I was younger, it was not good. Good thing that spirit of fear fled, when you found out it was a robot.


I have an aversion of horror movies since then. I remember for years putting up a newspaper to block the demon face. :lol. Freddy Krueger isn't high on my list either until I found out about Robert Englund. :stu

Nowadays, I can handle it and study what the priests do and how the demon taunts.

You know, demons taunt like that in real life - also in subtle ways and tricks of the mind. Pretty interesting when you bring it al together.

The thing is guys - we can only be OPPRESSED by demons since we have the Holy Spirit within us. We can't be POSSESSED unlike the unsaved.


----------



## Andres124

Royals said:


> Do you seriously believe you cannot live without sin and be perfect like Jesus told us? Right now I don't live in sin. Christians do not live in sin any longer. There has to be a change of heart or else you are still a sinner. Sinning everyday and being a Christian is not possible. But yes you have to repent as a believer everyday just in case you done something wrong. God hates sin. So either live a righteous, holy life wanting to follow God, or that of a selfish sinner who loves, and follows the world and seesno reason for repentance.
> 
> "Go and sin no more"
> "Sin leads to death"
> "If we deliberately keep on sinning after we have received the knowledge of the truth, no sacrifice for sins is left"
> "God demonstrated His love for us, while we were yet sinners He died for us"
> "He who sins is of the devil"


Hi there friend. I saw your post and I just wanted to say a few things. You and I cannot live up to God's standard because God's standard is moral perfection. We can't live that even a few seconds. I sin every day and so do you. Yes we are now made righteous by faith in Jesus Christ (Romans 3:22). When we were sinners, we had one voice we would listen to, which was the sin voice, but now that we've been saved, we have two voices that we listen to when we are tempted to sin. We can now obey the voice of God instead of the voice of the sin master. For any Christian to say that they don't sin any more is a liar, Proverbs 20:9 Who can say, I have made my heart clean, I am pure from my sin? Even when you stop praying for people, you sin against God (1 Samuel 12:23). Spiritual maturity takes time, it doesn't happen over night. When we were born again, we were babes in Christ, then we crawl and walk. That's why Paul the Apostle says that the spirit and flesh lust against each other (Galatians 5:17). I believe with the power of God, that He can remove addictions and habits of sin. Just because I sin it doesn't mean that I'm not Christian, I'm Christian because I believe in Jesus Christ.


----------



## Andres124

millenniumman75 said:


> I have an aversion of horror movies since then. I remember for years putting up a newspaper to block the demon face. :lol. Freddy Krueger isn't high on my list either until I found out about Robert Englund. :stu
> 
> Nowadays, I can handle it and study what the priests do and how the demon taunts.
> 
> You know, demons taunt like that in real life - also in subtle ways and tricks of the mind. Pretty interesting when you bring it al together.
> 
> The thing is guys - we can only be OPPRESSED by demons since we have the Holy Spirit within us. We can't be POSSESSED unlike the unsaved.


Very true


----------



## NahMean

I don't think the Almighty will damn anyone to hell for doing something as silly as watching horror movie(s). If that's the worst thing you done in your life then you are doing quite nicely.


----------



## MobiusX

there is heads chopping and incest and also I remember the story where God sent his people to kill other people which included even babies and let's not forget the killings of innocent animals.... think about it, a lot of horror movies get their ideas from the bible, what is sin? what wasn't a sin in the old testament is now a sin? was it even a sin to begin with? Is it good or evil or is it just human behavior. Let's not forget that God had thoughts of murder, he sent some guy to kill his son then changed his mind, that's pretty disgusting, that reminds me of the horror movie where people were kidnapped and are chained and forced to physically torture each other and sometimes even kill each other to survive


----------



## Andres124

MobiusX said:


> there is heads chopping and incest and also I remember the story where God sent his people to kill other people which included even babies and let's not forget the killings of innocent animals.... think about it, a lot of horror movies get their ideas from the bible, what is sin? what wasn't a sin in the old testament is now a sin? was it even a sin to begin with? Is it good or evil or is it just human behavior. Let's not forget that God had thoughts of murder, he sent some guy to kill his son then changed his mind, that's pretty disgusting, that reminds me of the horror movie where people were kidnapped and are chained and forced to physically torture each other and sometimes even kill each other to survive


Hi there. You know what I didn't understand was how God in the Old Testament allowed the Israelites to kill. You have to remember one thing that God sets the standard and not man. Human beings are more valuable to God than animals (Luke 12:7). God brought judgment on nations by sending his people the Israelites to kill them. But God is the same, he doesn't change.


----------



## MobiusX

Andres124 said:


> Hi there. You know what I didn't understand was how God in the Old Testament allowed the Israelites to kill. You have to remember one thing that God sets the standard and not man. Human beings are more valuable to God than animals (Luke 12:7). God brought judgment on nations by sending his people the Israelites to kill them. But God is the same, he doesn't change.


I wondered how they felt while killing babies. Did they do it emotionless or were they aggressive with it and did they secretly enjoy it or did they cry, either way it's all crazy or are all humans capable of killing, God created us as killers? it's what humans did during the Ice Age to survive and during other times


----------



## Andres124

MobiusX said:


> I wondered how they felt while killing babies. Did they do it emotionless or were they aggressive with it and did they secretly enjoy it or did they cry, either way it's all crazy or are all humans capable of killing, God created us as killers? it's what humans did during the Ice Age to survive and during other times


God didn't create us to kill, no where in the Bible does it say that he created us to kill people. Our hands are not made for killing others, but instead to help others such as helping one get up after he's gotten hurt, to labor, to feed homeless people etc. Matthew 10:16 Behold, I send you forth as sheep in the midst of wolves: be ye therefore wise as serpents, and harmless as doves.


----------



## MobiusX

Andres124 said:


> God didn't create us to kill, no where in the Bible does it say that he created us to kill people. Our hands are not made for killing others, but instead to help others such as helping one get up after he's gotten hurt, to labor, to feed homeless people etc. Matthew 10:16 Behold, I send you forth as sheep in the midst of wolves: be ye therefore wise as serpents, and harmless as doves.


so why did he sent people to kill other people which included babies, would you kill a baby if God told you to?


----------



## Andres124

MobiusX said:


> so why did he sent people to kill other people which included babies, would you kill a baby if God told you to?


Like I said before God sets the standard and not man. God knows what he's doing, after all he's God the Creator, he knows what's best.


----------



## MobiusX

Andres124 said:


> Like I said before God sets the standard and not man. God knows what he's doing, after all he's God the Creator, he knows what's best.


if you set rules and don't follow them then you don't truly believe in them in the first place, to set rules and not follow them means you can get away with many things and won't have to worry about consequences because they don't apply to you, God already proved he isn't imperfect, holy, all power, etc... like he claims to be. Let's just hope there is a real God out there who is even more powerful from another universe who will see this God's misuse of power and crush this fool


----------



## Andres124

MobiusX said:


> if you set rules and don't follow them then you don't truly believe in them in the first place, to set rules and not follow them means you can get away with many things and won't have to worry about consequences because they don't apply to you, God already proved he isn't imperfect, holy, all power, etc... like he claims to be. Let's just hope there is a real God out there who is even more powerful from another universe who will see this God's misuse of power and crush this fool


Well you know already that God exists because of creation (Romans 1). Anyone that says that God doesn't exist is a fool (Psalm 14:1). MobiusX be careful what you say about God, I fear for you. The God of the Bible, is the God that everyone will stand before him and give an account for their lives when they die (Hebrews 9:27). God is Holy, perfect, good and just. You and I cannot live up to God's standard because God's standard is moral perfection. Man couldn't keep God's law (The Ten Commandments) perfect, not even the Israelites. That is why Jesus Christ, paid our fine in full, a debt we could not pay back. He was bruised for our transgressions. God promised eternal life to those who believe and trust in the risen savior Jesus Christ, he is the only way to heaven (John 14:6). Your good works won't save you, neither by being nice, or any other name, except by faith in Christ. God has appointed a day in which he will come back and judge the world in righteousness, there will be a divine judgment on mankind. The punishment that God has ascribed for sin is eternity in hell. But there is hope my friend, if you put your trust and faith in Jesus Christ you will be saved and spend eternity in heaven with God. Accept Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior today. Get to know the God of The Bible.


----------



## ronnie72

When The exorcism of Emily rose came out, I went with my friend and her family to go see it in theaters.
Her family is religious and Her dad told me that if you are going to see those types of movies to not be fearful because demons sense the fear. 
Also, I heard something about if you watch them at your home, it is like inviting them into your home.
So I just go watch them in the theaters lol
But not the ouija board ones! I will not watch those


----------



## MobiusX

Andres124 said:


> Well you know already that God exists because of creation (Romans 1). Anyone that says that God doesn't exist is a fool (Psalm 14:1). MobiusX be careful what you say about God, I fear for you. The God of the Bible, is the God that everyone will stand before him and give an account for their lives when they die (Hebrews 9:27). God is Holy, perfect, good and just. You and I cannot live up to God's standard because God's standard is moral perfection. Man couldn't keep God's law (The Ten Commandments) perfect, not even the Israelites. That is why Jesus Christ, paid our fine in full, a debt we could not pay back. He was bruised for our transgressions. God promised eternal life to those who believe and trust in the risen savior Jesus Christ, he is the only way to heaven (John 14:6). Your good works won't save you, neither by being nice, or any other name, except by faith in Christ. God has appointed a day in which he will come back and judge the world in righteousness, there will be a divine judgment on mankind. The punishment that God has ascribed for sin is eternity in hell. But there is hope my friend, if you put your trust and faith in Jesus Christ you will be saved and spend eternity in heaven with God. Accept Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior today. Get to know the God of The Bible.


yeah you are right, I should stop talking about God, I would probably do the same thing God does if I was God minus killings of animals


----------



## Watching

Horror movies aren't actually evil they are images human designed images, and in fact are probably one of the best catharsis methods for aversion therapy that we as a species ever subject our selves to. There's a reason fear has a place in our minds, and movies, books and entertainment help us take something serious, our doubts and deeper fears and trivializes them to a point of culpability.

Horror like any other story is about gathering an experience and experience is a teacher. To deny any form of teaching from an experience would be far more damaging.
Demons? Exposure? Feelings? No matter where you go you will one day encounter something adverse and unbearable. No matter what. horro movies represent a safe way to experience fear. Psychological, spiritual, supernatural, biological, physiological, paranormal, maternal, social and intellectual horrors are in all aspects of society. 

Do not avoid something because you fear influence, because influence has a funny way of catching up with people who haven't built up a learning/coping mechanism for it. You lose nothing by experience, but all said and done you need to know what can actually cause what and how. 

Keep in mind in the traditional sense God created/allowed hell. Nothing you can simply experience, especially something completely made up is going to put you on some kind of heavenly watch list.
Quite frankly no one knows anything post death, no one. Anyone who does say so is trying to sell you something. 
Don't kill, steal, rape, abuse or otherwise inflict suffering and you are basically a decent human being who needs to stay afloat of a world of fear and panic that only experiences can show you what to do.

You have the freedom to do whatever you want, as long as it does not impact the freedom of another to do so. 

Personally I thought The Collector was pretty stylish, it was evidently meant to be a Saw prequel, but then talent happened and it turned out actually quite well.


----------



## Royals

Andres124 said:


> Hi there friend. I saw your post and I just wanted to say a few things. You and I cannot live up to God's standard because God's standard is moral perfection. We can't live that even a few seconds. I sin every day and so do you. Yes we are now made righteous by faith in Jesus Christ (Romans 3:22). When we were sinners, we had one voice we would listen to, which was the sin voice, but now that we've been saved, we have two voices that we listen to when we are tempted to sin. We can now obey the voice of God instead of the voice of the sin master. For any Christian to say that they don't sin any more is a liar, Proverbs 20:9 Who can say, I have made my heart clean, I am pure from my sin? Even when you stop praying for people, you sin against God (1 Samuel 12:23). Spiritual maturity takes time, it doesn't happen over night. When we were born again, we were babes in Christ, then we crawl and walk. That's why Paul the Apostle says that the spirit and flesh lust against each other (Galatians 5:17). I believe with the power of God, that He can remove addictions and habits of sin. Just because I sin it doesn't mean that I'm not Christian, I'm Christian because I believe in Jesus Christ.


I do agree with some things you say but not all. Jesus told us it is possible to be 'perfect like your Father is perfect'. So a Christian who lives in sin, and sins everyday, is a sinner. What seperates sinners from saints? Well saints are saved, sinners are not. So your new life has to reflect in your deeds and words. I surely don't sin everyday. If I do, unknowingly. I listen to what Yeshua said about sin.

You are right that we are on a spiritual road to perfection and are not perfect. But we have to strive everyday to not sin. If we go back to being a sinner we are like 'a dog who return to his vomit'. Also God knows our intentions, if we are really wanting to fight sin and to conquer it. But I am just saying we should be careful and not to think too easy about sin. It seperates us from God (temporarily).

Ofcourse when we are a believer it's not a matter of WHEN we sin anymore. But IF we sin, there is forgiveness and our Father is "faithful to forgive". But when we sin daily we live in sin and are a sinner. So that's my point of view


----------



## Kevin001

I'm still struggling with this. I don't take these movies literal, just as a laugh/entertainment. My faith is strong before and after watching. Just like Halloween, should a Christian participate at all? Tough to answer depends on how you look at it I guess.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I don't think it's wrong for us Christians to celebrate Halloween. These days, it's mostly regarded as a secular holiday where we dress up in costumes and party and get candy. It's a celebration that's devoid of any real serious spiritual significance; it's just for fun.

As for horror movies, I'd be more concerned with the lust and the sex portrayed. The violence itself isn't problematic (the bible itself portrays much violence, essentially in the OT). The only way I can see it being problematic is if it brings up feelings inside you where you are actually rooting for people to die.


----------



## Kevin001

JohnDoe26 said:


> I don't think it's wrong for us Christians to celebrate Halloween. These days, it's mostly regarded as a secular holiday where we dress up in costumes and party and get candy. It's a celebration that's devoid of any real serious spiritual significance; it's just for fun.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

There are many christians that celebrate halloween and there are many that do not. The problem is just that the answer is not clear cut at all, at least not from following the bible as I can see. Halloween (as now) was not celebrated when the bible was written. All the arguments used for or against are actually for entirely different things and it's therefore hard to compare them and come to a decision based on that. 

If the bible told you to not ride a black horse, will you then apply that to todays black cars, planes, boats, toy cars, trains, a donkey? You get the point. 

One of the arguments for not celebrating Halloween is because it was originally a pagan holiday. It is not however anything like the original holiday, and that has to be taking into consideration as well. 

There are many quotes you can pull conclusions from, and here is one. 

"25	Eat anything that is sold in the meat market without asking questions for conscience’ sake;
26	for the earth is the Lord’s, and all it contains.
27	If one of the unbelievers invites you and you want to go, eat anything that is set before you without asking questions for conscience’ sake." - Corinthians 10:25–27

You should also do research on the other holidays you celebrate. Halloween was nothing like it was, and just as Halloween has changed over the years so have Eastern and Christmas as well, being inspired by other cultures. Are you then not allowed to celebrate them as well?


----------



## Kevin001

Ominous Indeed said:


> There are many christians that celebrate halloween and there are many that do not. The problem is just that the answer is not clear cut at all, at least not from following the bible as I can see. Halloween (as now) was not celebrated when the bible was written. All the arguments used for or against are actually for entirely different things and it's therefore hard to compare them and come to a decision based on that.
> 
> If the bible told you to not ride a black horse, will you then apply that to todays black cars, planes, boats, toy cars, trains, a donkey? You get the point.
> 
> One of the arguments for not celebrating Halloween is because it was originally a pagan holiday. It is not however anything like the original holiday, and that has to be taking into consideration as well.
> 
> There are many quotes you can pull conclusions from, and here is one.
> 
> "25	Eat anything that is sold in the meat market without asking questions for conscience' sake;
> 26	for the earth is the Lord's, and all it contains.
> 27	If one of the unbelievers invites you and you want to go, eat anything that is set before you without asking questions for conscience' sake." - Corinthians 10:25-27
> 
> You should also do research on the other holidays you celebrate. Halloween was nothing like it was, and just as Halloween has changed over the years so have Eastern and Christmas as well, being inspired by other cultures. Are you then not allowed to celebrate them as well?


Good points but Halloween is all about demonic spirits, death, just evil stuff. Don't get me wrong I like the scare in it all but not sure we as Christians should be taken part in it. Is it really honoring God? Idk might be my last Halloween taking part.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I stopped celebrating Halloween a long time ago. I came from a background in the occult, so it's not a holiday I feel comfortable getting involved in. That being said, I don't necessarily see it as a sin. If Christians want to do it for fun and see it as a secular holiday then it's quite possible God is fine with that. If they are at peace about it and they can do it in good faith, then I believe the bible allows it, see Romans 14:1-23.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Kevin001 said:


> Good points but Halloween is all about demonic spirits, death, just evil stuff. Don't get me wrong I like the scare in it all but not sure we as Christians should be taken part in it. Is it really honoring God? Idk might be my last Halloween taking part.


"Exodus 22:18, "You shall not let a witch live."

"Deut. 18:10-12, "Let no one be found among you who sacrifices his son or daughter in the fire, who practices divination or sorcery, interprets omens, engages in witchcraft, 11 or casts spells, or who is a medium or spiritist or who consults the dead. 12 Anyone who does these things is detestable to the LORD..."

Think about these things. Why are these things specifically (witchcraft, spirits) so scary for you? It's because they have the power to persuade no normal man do. It's about being possessed and then deviating from your faith. That is the danger. Crossing the street is also dangerous, but it won't lead you away from your faith. This is the big difference you have to understand.

You won't be lead away from your faith going to a Halloween party.

If it's about the theme specifically, think about what you are actually doing. You are (I hope at least) enjoying yourself, and is that really such a bad thing? What is actually the difference between someone going on a killing spree in a Halloween costume, or a superhero costume? Is one actually better or worse than the other in this situation? If everything you are doing is enjoying yourself in a Halloween costume, is that really worse than enjoying yourself in your normal clothes?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Kevin001 said:


>


lol, well that was awkward.

I think this Christian guy has a more reasonable and intelligent explanation, hear him out:


----------



## Kevin001

JohnDoe26 said:


> lol, well that was awkward.
> 
> I think this Christian guy has a more reasonable and intelligent explanation, hear him out:


Idk kinda confused on the matter and God is not a god of confusion so.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I don't think it is a sin bit there are certain things knew should not expose their eyes to if they can prevent it. And if not at least have a limit to the type of horror exposer. For example I rather watch the old version of Jason than the movie Saw. 

In the past I use to watch horror movies. I cut back. I can't watch all that bloody graphic stuff. The demon/possessed movies I don't watch. I don't like demons. 

My favorite is Thankskilling. A B-Rated movie. A talking Turkey killing people. Hilarious. And another movie: Killer Clowns From Outer Space. These movies are somewhat horror but they are nothing sinister.


Also: I don't celebrate Halloween.


----------



## harmony4850

I love Jesus and I love horror movies lol. My personal conviction is that Christian's aren't meant to restrict themselves but can enjoy things in moderation as long as the Bible does not call those things sin and as long as they are still glorifying God. I think arguments can be made for either side though on the topic of whether or not watching horror movies is a sin. But I believe it to be unclear, or a gray area basically. And when something is unclear, I believe each Christian should go to God in prayer, ask for wisdom and His will with the gray area, and determine what God deems permissible and not permissible for that Christian, not all Christians as a whole because people respond differently. For instance, someone may be prone to be badly influenced by horror movies when I may not be. Or horror movies could cause one person to have terrible nightmares so that that person shouldn't continue watching horror movies while I will not experience nightmares. I believe it varies between person to person. For me, I am not convicted when I watch horror movies. I love them and are entertained by them, but I don't watch them all of the time but only in moderation and they don't lead me to keep my mind on demonic and unholy things. Hopefully that helps


----------



## Chevy396

Everything is a sin if you're a Christian. Better make sure you're not wearing a jacket when you die.


----------



## Kevin001

KaylaLynn said:


> I love Jesus and I love horror movies lol. My personal conviction is that Christian's aren't meant to restrict themselves but can enjoy things in moderation as long as the Bible does not call those things sin and as long as they are still glorifying God. I think arguments can be made for either side though on the topic of whether or not watching horror movies is a sin. But I believe it to be unclear, or a gray area basically. And when something is unclear, I believe each Christian should go to God in prayer, ask for wisdom and His will with the gray area, and determine what God deems permissible and not permissible for that Christian, not all Christians as a whole because people respond differently. For instance, someone may be prone to be badly influenced by horror movies when I may not be. Or horror movies could cause one person to have terrible nightmares so that that person shouldn't continue watching horror movies while I will not experience nightmares. I believe it varies between person to person. For me, I am not convicted when I watch horror movies. I love them and are entertained by them, but I don't watch them all of the time but only in moderation and they don't lead me to keep my mind on demonic and unholy things. Hopefully that helps


Good answer


----------



## komorikun

I hate gore. Can't watch that stuff. It traumatizes me. 

I'm only okay with actual medical stuff, like actual surgery, autopsies, accidents, birth defects, diseases, etc.


----------



## Blue Dino

Why do you think horror movies are a sin? Is it because of the portrayal of cruel blood, gore, violence and killing?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Blue Dino said:


> Why do you think horror movies are a sin? Is it because of the portrayal of cruel blood, gore, violence and killing?


Well, those Christian films depicting the life and death of Jesus feature so much blood and gore, so...


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Why do you think horror movies are a sin? Is it because of the portrayal of cruel blood, gore, violence and killing?


Just a question......yeah lot of death and evil stuff. Demonic and tons of sin committed in these movies.


----------



## beautifulbloom

I personally believe that it is. When you watch horror movies, what kind of spirit are you inviting? What do you gratify when you watch it? Isn't it the flesh and not the spirit? Think about it. And also what are horror movies usually about? It's about death and killing and lives of people being destroyed and fear being the center. Also demonic spirits dwell on this type of material. Aren't these the beings that Jesus casted away??


----------



## Ominous Indeed

beautifulbloom said:


> I personally believe that it is. When you watch horror movies, what kind of spirit are you inviting? What do you gratify when you watch it? Isn't it the flesh and not the spirit? Think about it. And also what are horror movies usually about? It's about death and killing and lives of people being destroyed and fear being the center. Also demonic spirits dwell on this type of material. Aren't these the beings that Jesus casted away??


"Likewise, by choosing to view things and think about things which fuel sinful passions, we open our life to being oppressed by demons. "

"Many sicknesses are actually caused by demons, and they should be treated as such. Let's look at a scriptural example where this actually happened."

https://www.healedpeople.com/knowle...and-how-demons-operate-in-your-life-the-basic

It is widely believed that demons can cause one to get sick, and if non-religious people are more easily possessed by demons, as stated above, then why does the people in non-religious countries often live much longer, and are less prone to diseases than religious countries?

"Luke 9:1-2
When Jesus had called the Twelve together, he gave them power and authority to drive out all demons and to cure diseases, and he sent them out to preach the kingdom of God and to heal the sick."

"Acts 5:15-16
Crowds gathered also from the towns around Jerusalem, bringing their sick and those tormented by evil spirits, and all of them were healed."


----------



## Chevy396

Seriously though, who watches a horror movie and starts to lust after things that they saw in them, like eating children? How could it possibly fuel passions or whatever? There are some sick Christians out there.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

I would like to offer a different perspective on horror movies . This perspective manages to reconcile horror movies with traditional Christian teaching.

If you observe the early slasher movies and all other teen horror movies from the 80s they all follow the same formula:

*
Exposition:
"A group of obnoxious teenagers with raging hormones goes into a secluded location and start partying hard ( sex , drugs and rock and roll) while doing so they either start messing with the occult (ouija boards, ancient book of the dead) or disturb the peace of someone that had been picked on and disfigured by similar teenagers. But among these teenagers there is a shy pure hearted virgin teen ( usually a girl) that refuses to part take in these "sinful activities"

Climax:
" The evil entity starts killing these obnoxious teenagers. The s l u t s die, the druggies and drunkards die, the bullies die, the bigots and racists die, etc...

you could say that this entity is punishing these teens for their transgressions and their sins"

Resolution:
"Although the pure hearted virgin never manages to kill or conquer the evil entity she is nonetheless spared the onslaught of this entity because of her purity."

*

You could say that horror movies are an allegory for salvation and damnation. Those who stay in the rightful path will be saved in the end while those who walk away from the path will meet their doom.


----------

